# Neighbors sick tree I want to save..



## rebar (Jul 8, 2015)

I just bought a property where most of the trees around it belong to my neighbor. Regardless, I was wondering why some of them look sick and others have died. Im pretty sure the owner (Koehn Land Inc) could care less.

Here is a picture of one Id like to save. Might be a old oak? Does anyone have a idea why is it dying, or what I can do to prevent it?

Thanks!


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Do you have a photo of the leaves. The reason I ask is that it sure looks like a cottonwood to me.

If it is an oak, and based on my experience with oaks on our property, the major cause of death/disease seems to be carpenter ants eating out the interior of the tree and fungal growths that grow in the crotches or scars on tree where water can sit for extended periods.


----------



## rebar (Jul 8, 2015)

I don't have more pictures now. I can get some closeups soon, but your probably correct with your cottonwood guess. If it is a cottonwood, what diseases are they know for? Can you see the white discoloration on the bark?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

If they are cottonwoods, they could just be at the end of their life span. They don’t live particularly long. I’ve nearly been crushed by falling cottonwood limbs about three times in my life so be careful. They just kind of break off and fall with no warning.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

We have oak wilt here in WI. Check with folks in your area if it is in your area too. It is a fungal disease that spreads through the roots and curtails taking firewood to other areas.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Contact your County Agricultural Extension Office. They can help.


----------

